
Apple replaces bash with zsh as the default shell in macOS Catalina - laktak
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/4/18651872/apple-macos-catalina-zsh-bash-shell-replacement-features
======
_bxg1
I'm not familiar with zsh. Can someone explain the implications of this? Will
it, for example, disrupt the sharing of scripts with peers on Linux machines?

~~~
burke
In my experience, unless you extensively customize bash, you won’t notice the
change except to be pleasantly surprised by a few bits nicer UI. At the
poweruser end, zsh is more configurable and dramatically nicer to configure
(and documented a bit better).

For the most part, bash scripts work without modification in zsh.

~~~
muro
Some Linux distributions already use "dash" instead of "bash", though dash is
much more compatible.

Edit: debian does it. More info:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dash](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dash)

~~~
NathanOsullivan
It's worth pointing out they use dash for scripts that do not explicitly
require bash .

The default interactive shell is still bash

